# Damaged eye (pics)



## ysberg (Jan 11, 2004)

Today i got home from work and like always looking to my P's









But i notice some of my P's eyes is damaged, i think he hit something or had a little daily fight.
I don't think it's somekind of an infection because this morning everything was ok.
I know that P's heal from allot of injuries but does an eye also heal like the rest of the body?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

That is caused from stress , wether it be poor water conditions , Overcrowding , or being picked on and chased by others ...
Do a 25 to 30 % water change and add salt , 1 tsp per 5 gallons you remove of water ..
after that it should clear up for ya and he should be straight


----------



## ysberg (Jan 11, 2004)

Sound not good









Is it really possible because 10 hours ago everything was ok? (an infection i mean)

Can i use normal salt?


----------



## skelator (Sep 12, 2004)

I had a RB that got hit in the eye during a scratch-up with his tankmates, looked varly similar to this. Yours could be different, but if it's the same scenerio, it'll heal up in a few days.

To play it safe, I'd still do the water change and add salt like Harley suggested...


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

ysberg said:


> Sound not good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I dont really think its an internal problem , I have gone thru this thing before , It can happen over night from being stressesd , as soon as I see this I know its time for a water change if i havent done one in that week .

And Normal salt will not work you gotta get aquarium salt


----------



## ysberg (Jan 11, 2004)

I did some 30% waterchange last night and today it looks much better!
I think he will be fine tomorrow, it's amazing how fast they recover










The problem was the water conditions, because one of the other P's was also having a cloud eye, not that much but it was just started.

i never think again that it will never happen to me









Thanks for the fast reply's.









Here is a pic of him now (the day after)


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Looks likes he's getting better


----------



## phreakah (Sep 20, 2004)

glad to hear your P's are doin better!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

looks like either a bumper or a minor water problem and those heal so quick as you can tell from your Ps super recovery so far.


----------

